# Montreal Support Groups



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Anyone know of any?
pm me with the info if you do


----------



## wxman (Dec 17, 2003)

*Sorry..Montreal is not SA friendly..*

I have been trying for years to find resources in Montreal. There seems to be no support groups in english anywhere. I have gone to an SA expert and did not find it useful at all..I am just not impressed with the resources in this city..heck its only the second largest city in Canada. Just another example of Quebec lagging behind everywhere else..


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm from Montreal too. I haven't actually looked for support groups, but I'd be interested if someone here gets in touch with one.


----------



## kickit (Oct 29, 2006)

theyres support group at louis h. lafontaine hospital. just contact their psychiatric department and ask for social phobia group (its in french tough). this one is free with medicare.

theyres also another one, altough, its also in french i think. its: http://www.psy.umontreal.ca/dept/Social ... linic.html

but this one costs about $90 a session for about 3 months i think/ once a week. so if you got the dollars, then its good option. ask your parents, maybe they have insurance. and well nicolay is starting a group next week.


----------



## prisoner_of_myself (Oct 26, 2006)

I am willing to go to one of these with someone from here. Even though they are in french, I guess listening to what the people have to say would be interesting. I dont speak too good in french though. It would be too weird to go alone.
Any one interested?


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

La clé des champs runs English and French anxiety groups. The one I'm currently attending is in Cote Vertu.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Be nice if we could have a support group meeting where we all talk. I do this in my humanities class and I find that it helps.


----------

